# Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?



## Walsumer80 (23. August 2013)

Ist nicht böse gemeint,jedem das seine,aber ich versteh nicht,warum man gezielt auf Brassen angelt.

Welchen Reiz haben die Fische für euch?

Auf Barben feedern versteh ich ja,schöne Drills,schöne Fische,aber Brassen#c

Wie gesagt,nicht falsch verstehen,mich würde wirklich nur interessieren,warum ihr gezielt auf die Fische angelt.


----------



## WK1956 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Weil es auch eine interesante Fischerei ist.
Weil auch da der Drill am richtigen Gerät Spaß macht.
Weil große Brassen auch schöne Fische sind.
Und nicht zuletzt, weil sie gut schmecken.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Weil mir hin und wieder danach ist, weil es sehr anspruchsvoll ist die richtigen Bretter zu kriegen, weil sie genauso häßlich wie Waller sind, weil die mittleren Größen hervorragend schmecken, wenn man kochen kann und weil es mir Spaß macht.


----------



## kati48268 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Zander, Karpfen & Aal macht jeder Depp.
Der Underdog der Fische hat's einfach, es ist halt ein Traumfisch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Weils Spaß macht und Brassen in meinem Gewässer zu guten Größen heranwachsen...was man von vielen anderen Arten (besonders Raubfisch) nicht behaupten kann. Am leichten Gerät macht auch der Drill Spaß. Die können auch ordentlich ziehen...haben halt nur nicht ganz so viel Ausdauer. Geschmacklich sind die auch eigentlich nicht übel.


----------



## Walsumer80 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zander, Karpfen & Aal macht jeder Depp.
> Der Underdog der Fische hat's einfach, es ist halt ein Traumfisch.



Das ist so ein Beitrag,da kann ich nur lachen.


----------



## NedRise (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Aha,und warum? Den Bericht überhaupt gelesen?


----------



## Walsumer80 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



NedRise schrieb:


> Aha,und warum? Den Bericht überhaupt gelesen?



Welchen Bericht?


----------



## Boerger (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Brassen Angeln hat einfach ziemlich viel Understatement - Karpfen fängt doch jeder. Und du wirst als harte Sau angesehen, weil es dir nix ausmacht einen Fisch zu essen, der nur aus Gräten besteht.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Beitrag,da kann ich nur lachen.



Meinst du deinen? Oder wie?

Zieh mal an der Light-Feeder oder feinen Winkelpicker schöne Brachsen so ab 65, 70 cm aufwärts ... falls du sie fangen kannst ... so einfach lassen sich die richtigen Klodeckel nämlich auch nicht gezielt finden/fangen ...


----------



## Walsumer80 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Boerger schrieb:


> Brassen Angeln hat einfach ziemlich viel Understatement - Karpfen fängt doch jeder. Und du wirst als harte Sau angesehen, weil es dir nix ausmacht einen Fisch zu essen, der nur aus Gräten besteht.



Wenn du aus diesem Grund als "harte Sau" angesehen wirst wünsch ich dir noch viel Spaß mein Freund:c


----------



## kati48268 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Beitrag,da kann ich nur lachen.


Hasi, mein "Beitrag" sollte dich auf einen Artikel von mir aufmerksam machen, der zumindest meine Gründe darstellt, warum ich Brassen angeln mag.

Wollte es so


kati48268 schrieb:


> Zander, Karpfen & Aal macht jeder Depp.
> Der Underdog der Fische hat's einfach, es ist halt ein Traumfisch.


einfach netter formulieren, als: bitte hier http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/traumfisch-brasse.html   klicken.

Solchen blauen Wörtern ist (meist) ein Hyperlink hinterlegt.


----------



## Walsumer80 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hasi, mein "Beitrag" sollte dich auf einen Artikel von mir aufmerksam machen, der zumindest meine Gründe darstellt, warum ich Brassen angeln mag.
> 
> Wollte es so
> 
> ...




Hasi;+,bitte das Thema schließen#c


----------



## RebelRocker (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Habe früher nur auf Brassen gefischt und das mit Winkelpickern. 
An feinem Gerät bieten die Klodeckel richtigen Spaß im Drill. 
Fange jetzt erst nach ein paar Jahren Pause mit dem fischen wieder an. Hab mir ne leichte Feederrute mit kleiner Baitrunner besorgt und werde in Zukunft mit dem Method Feeder versuchen die Klodeckel zu fangen.


----------



## marcus7 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Hier sieht man wieder mal wunderbar wer ein richtiger Angler ist und wer... naja ich lass es besser#d.

Ein Petri an dieser Stelle alle Angler die auch auf Fische angeln die nicht etliche Cover von Hochglanzmagazinen schmücken ;-).

lg


----------



## Walsumer80 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Als Kind hab ich auch mit Brassen angefangen,dass ist jetzt 20 Jahre her.
Altes Brot in den Futterkorb und alle 2 Minuten ein Fisch,daher war der Reiz für mich persönlich schnell verflogen.

Mit dem Köderfisch auf Zander und dann mit 13 den ersten 90er am Haken,da waren die Brassen schnell vergessen.

So geht es es mir heute mit den Zandern,Zander fang ich fast immer,deswegen auf Waller,dass scheint im Rhein die Endstufe zu sein.

Ausser die Grundeln mutieren.


----------



## WK1956 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Boerger schrieb:


> Brassen Angeln hat einfach ziemlich viel Understatement - Karpfen fängt doch jeder. Und du wirst als harte Sau angesehen, weil es dir nix ausmacht einen Fisch zu essen, der nur aus Gräten besteht.


 

Ganz ehrlich, du hast keine Ahnung!
Schon mal richtig zubereitete Brachsen gegessen?
Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## WK1956 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Hasi;+,bitte das Thema schließen#c


 
Warum?
Weil du keine Ahnung hast was ein Link ist?
Oder weil du keine Ahnung vom Angeln hast?


----------



## marcus7 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Als Kind hab ich auch mit Brassen angefangen,dass ist jetzt 20 Jahre her.
> Altes Brot in den Futterkorb und alle 2 Minuten ein Fisch,daher war der Reiz für mich persönlich schnell verflogen.
> 
> Mit dem Köderfisch auf Zander und dann mit 13 den ersten 90er am Haken,da waren die Brassen schnell vergessen.
> ...



Cooler Typ- Petri!


----------



## Walsumer80 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Weil du keine Ahnung hast was ein Link ist?
> Oder weil du keine Ahnung vom Angeln hast?



Oder weil ich ich jetzt schlafen gehe und mich morgen wieder über die gehakten Brassen aufrege


----------



## WK1956 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Als Kind hab ich auch mit Brassen angefangen,dass ist jetzt 20 Jahre her.
> Altes Brot in den Futterkorb und alle 2 Minuten ein Fisch,daher war der Reiz für mich persönlich schnell verflogen.
> 
> Mit dem Köderfisch auf Zander und dann mit 13 den ersten 90er am Haken,da waren die Brassen schnell vergessen.
> ...


 
Du mußt wirklich ein toller Typ sein, ein richtiger Angelgott.
Das "Petri Heil" erspar ich mir bei dir.


----------



## Boerger (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, du hast keine Ahnung!
> Schon mal richtig zubereitete Brachsen gegessen?
> Wohl eher nicht.



Ganz ehrlich - du hast wohl meinen Beitrag falsch gelesen. Die Brachse ist unbestreitbar einer der grätenreichsten Fische, und deswegen wird man oft genug schief angesehen, wenn man den mitnimmt.


----------



## mxchxhl (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

@walsumer80
nerv doch hier einfach nicht rum und gut ist! lass jedem seinen "traumfisch" und geh schlafen. gezielt auf die großen brassen zu gehen ist sicher schwerer als auf raubfisch. auch brassen ist wie hier bereits geschrieben wurde ein sehr gut schmeckender fisch, vorrausgesetzt man kann ihn zubereiten. und wenn man ihn nur durch den wolf dreht und schöne frikadellen macht.#6 aber hier andere anzugreifen oder zu fordern das der thread geclosed wird ist doch lächerlich.
mfg


----------



## WK1956 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Boerger schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - du hast wohl meinen Beitrag falsch gelesen. Die Brachse ist unbestreitbar einer der grätenreichsten Fische, und deswegen wird man oft genug schief angesehen, wenn man den mitnimmt.


 
Mag sein, dass ich dich falsch verstanden habe, ist sicher auch richtig, wenn Brachsen zu den gräteneichen Fischen zählen, wobei ich durchaus grätenreichere Fische kenne.
Mit Sicherheit sind Brachsen aber sehr wohlschmeckende Fisch, wenn man sie richtig zubereitet.

Gruß Werner


----------



## NedRise (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

@Walsumer80 

Also wenn du deine Frage wirklich beantwortet haben wolltest,dann lies Katis verlinkten Bericht. Oder wolltest du nur etwas provozieren?


----------



## Brummel (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

@NedRise#6,

diese seine Intention drängt sich auf (obwohl er ja genau das Gegenteil im Anfangspost behauptet...|kopfkrat:q), lohnt sich nicht ernsthaft drauf zu antworten. Lieber rühr ich die Lake mit den eingelegten Brassen noch mal um die morgen geräuchert werden:vik:.
Nu pennt er ja und träumt vielleicht von dicken, schleimigen, hinterhältig vergräteten Monsterbrassen:m.

Gruß Torsten|wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

So doof es klingt, aber man kann auch richtige Kampfbrassen erwischen.
Ich hatte neulich an der Feederrute das Gefühl, ich hätt nen Monsterkarpfen, war aber "nur" ne mittlere Brasse.

Kanns nicht erklärn, warum


----------



## phirania (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Klodeckel.....:l:l:l


----------



## gründler (23. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Weil sie das meiste gewicht an der Waage bringen.


#h#h#h


----------



## Purist (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

..einer der am besten schmeckenden Fische in unseren Gewässern, gezielt recht einfach zu beangeln, wenn es nicht um ausschließlich kapitale Exemplare geht, und deutlich lustiger im Drill wie Rotaugen. 
Nachteile sind viel stinkender Schleim, je nach Gewässer und Jahreszeit, und ordentlich Gräten. War aber einmal ein Brotfisch im Land, heute ein Fall für den Fleischwolf (lecker Brassenfrikadellen mit Petersilie) oder für Leute, die Grätenfriemelei nicht stört, schmeckt genial vom Grill wie auch aus der Räuchertonne.


----------



## Jose (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass ich dich falsch verstanden habe, ist sicher auch richtig, wenn Brachsen zu den gräteneichen Fischen zählen, wobei ich durchaus grätenreichere Fische kenne.
> Mit Sicherheit sind Brachsen aber sehr wohlschmeckende Fisch, wenn man sie richtig zubereitet.
> 
> Gruß Werner



gibts das schon im AB, Brassenrezepte?
wenn nicht, dann mal raus mit denen, interessiert sicher.


----------



## Stulle (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

weils bei uns keine barben giebt :c

Also wird der Karpfen/Brassen köder ins wasser geworfen#h


----------



## Brummel (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

@Purist#h,

Recht hast Du:m, aber beim Schleim muß ich widersprechen. Hab oft die Gelegenheit den Schleim von Blei (Brassen) und Plötze zu "schnüffeln" und mußte feststellen daß die Plötze doch ein ganz Teil extremer riecht als Brassen#c.
Ok, jeder Rüssel ist anders konditioniert und auf jeden Fall ist der Brassen bei der Menge des Glitsches der Plötze weit voraus, aber vom Teller schubse ich beide nicht.


Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Purist (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

@Brummel:
Jetzt muss ich mir eingestehen, nie darauf geachtet zu haben, ob Plötzenschleim mehr stinkt |rolleyes Ab sofort achte ich aber mal darauf. #h 

Gespräche mit anderen Anglern, die auch gerne Weißfisch essen, erweckte bei mir bislang jedoch auch den Eindruck, dass der Schleim (auch dessen Menge) immer auch jahreszeit- und gewässerabhängig ist. 
Im Prinzip ist es aber auch egal, wenn ich auf Weißfisch gehe, kalkuliere ich das alles mit ein. |wavey:


----------



## Brummel (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

:m Tja, und vielleicht kalkuliert der Themenstarter ja auch ab morgen mit ein daß Fische (nicht die in Stäbchenform#d) durchaus auch mal die eine oder andere Gräte mitbringen, vom Schleim gar nicht zu reden.
Über Geschmack und so weiter läßt sich ja reden, da hat ja nun mal jeder den seinen, aber so allgemein ne Fischart (und die Angler die sie gezielt fangen) in Frage zu stellen ... ?
Ach so, war ja laut Post 1 gar nicht so gemeint.


----------



## wrdaniel (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbvd4aZt7B4John Wilson's Top 10 Greatest catches - No. 1


----------



## BERND2000 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Ich mach mir nicht viel aus dem Genuss von Fisch, habe aber mit Gräten wenig Probleme.
Na ja, Zander ist für mich oft schon grenzwertig.
Die wenigen Brachsen die ich gegessen habe, waren aber echt gut.
Kein Eigengeschmack wie Lachs oder Hecht und auch kein modriger Algengeschmack, wie viele Süßwasserarten Ihn oft bekommen.
(Ich denke das ist es warum viele, Seefisch vorziehen. Möglichweise bin ich da aber auch allergisch auf bestimmte Algen.)
Ich stelle immer wieder fest das selbst Fische der selben Art aus dem gleichen Gewässer sehr unterschiedlich schmecken können.
Das Dumme ist man sieht es Ihnen nicht an, es bleibt also beim Schweinnacken, die mag ich immer.|supergri

Ich kann schon verstehen warum echte Fischesser, den Brachsen auch als Speisefisch suchen. Da trennt sich halt beim Brachsen / Weißfisch die Spreu vom Weizen.
Wer mit Gräten zurecht kommt sollte Ihn versuchen, wer nicht sollte wohl bei Zander und Fischstäbchen bleiben. 
Fast schon traurig, das es nicht gefördert wird.
Eine heimische Art eben, die meist sehr gut auch ohne Besatz zurecht kommt.

Aber der T.E praktiziert halt Naturschutz , wenn er solche Arten halt vermeidet und versucht eingeführte Arten wie Zander und Wels kurz zu halten.
Großkarpfen sollen ja auch, ein leckeres Gulasch geben. 

Für die reinen Angler, will ich noch anmerken, Brachsen sind extrem vorsichtig und misstrauisch.
Ein Karpfen ist ein Haustier, der probiert alles was vor Ihm ins Wasser fällt und Ihm nicht böse in Erinnerung ist.
Ein Brachsen macht glatt einen Bogen wenn da etwas vor Ihm absackt.
Ihr könnt ja mal versuchen Brachsen gezielt anzuwerfen, wird aber nichts bringen.
Was nicht ruhig am Grund liegt oder seltsam erscheint macht Ihm Angst.
Gier auf etwas Neues=> Neugier ist Ihm fremd.

Dafür lässt er sich halt prima anfüttern und kapiert nicht die Gefahr, wenn einer nach dem anderen vom Futterplatz gezogen wird.
(Da sind Karpfen dann vorsichtiger)
So wenigstens meine Beobachtungen.


----------



## Andal (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Woher kommt denn diese Mär von den drillschwachen Brachsen?

Nur von den Kollegen, die sie am sogar für ihren Zielfisch leicht überdimensionierten Geräten als Beifang haben, den Karpfenanglern. Klar an der +3 lbs. Ausrüstung ist das keine Sache, da leiert man auch ein 70er Brett einfach ein. Damit leiert man aber auch die meisten Karpfen einfach ein. Keine Sorge, das ist keine Häme, sondern eigene Erfahrung.

Wer aber den Shannon kennt, der kennt auch den kleinen Kanal von Lanesborough und seine Brassen. Die sind so intensiv beangelt und dabei enorm groß, dass du wirklich nur mit den feinsten Montagen einen ans Häkchen bekommst und dann wirds spannend. Stipper können da die tollsten Geschichten erzählen. Von Elastics, die plötzlich sechseinhalb Meter lang waren.

Oder am Po, wenn man eigentlich nur ein paar Köderfische für die Waller haben möchte. Da steigen halt nicht nur die gewünschten Skimmer Breams ein, sondern auch mal eine halbe Klotüre, die dann sehr wohl weiß, wie man Körperform, Muskelmasse und Strömung gegen den Angler in Einklang bringen kann. Dann gibt es am feinen Geschirr einen Drill by Design.

Es ist auch bei dieser schwarmliebenden Art keine wirkliche Kunst, den Kescher vollzumachen. Aber das sind dann halt auch meistens eher Brässchen im Format DIN A5. Nur die richtigen Brachsen, die jenseits der 50 cm Marke gehen verflucht zäh her und das bei Leibe nicht in jedem Gewässer. Da ist die anglerische Herausforderung die gleiche, wie bei großen Exemplaren aller anderen Fischarten auch.

Was bei den Brassen auch auffällt und mir immer wieder gefällt, ist das man es gewissermaßen mit zwei Sorten zu tun hat, die man auf englisch Skimmer und Bronce Breams nennt. einmal die kleinen, hellen, die je nach Habitat ein sagenhaftes Farbspiel entwickeln können. Der Po hat so zum Beispiel Skimmers, die am oberen Rücken sogar türkisfarbene Einschläge haben. Je nach Tageslicht wirken sie so sehr exotisch, sind wunderschöne Fische. Mit zunehmender Größe dann die Bronzefärbung und der bulliger werdende Nacken. Brassen sind sehr faszinierende Fische für den Angler, der sich dafür einen Blick nimmt und nicht nur johlend hinter ein paar Modefischen nacheiert.

Wo ich aber immer wieder das große Kopfschütteln kriege, ist beim Lamento wegen des Schleimes. Leute wir sind Angler und Fische haben nun mal eine Schleimhaut. Das ist so und wen das stört, der ist wieviel Angler? Komischerweise kommt die lauteste Kritik wieder von denen, die im nächsten Augenblich Schaukämpfe mit Aalen veranstalten, oder sich mit ihren Wallern und Karpfen bis zu den Brustwarzen ins schlammige Wasser stürzen, um sie sich dann ans Hemd zu pressen. Dagegen ist ein Keschernetz, welches nach erfolgreichem Angeln riecht, doch ein Kleinmädchengeburtstag!

Ich finde diesen Trööt richtig gut, weil sich so die wahren Friedfischangler outen. Weniger schön finde ich, dass der TE es über die trollige Schiene angeleiert hat. Bei uns in der Heimat würde man sagen: "Ja mei... mehra leits' dem hoit ned!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Warum nicht auf Brassen angeln?

Ist ein Fisch, der angelbar ist - und angeln macht Spaß..

Obs dem einen bei Brassen mehr oder weniger Spaß macht, er die Fische zurücksetzt oder mitnimmt zum essen - erstens who cares? und zweitens jedem seine eigene Sache!!

Warum besteigt jemand den Mount Everest?
Richtig, weil er da ist........................


----------



## Andal (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum besteigt jemand den Mount Everest?
> Richtig, weil er da ist........................



Das war mal. Heute geht er rauf, weil er dann super einen auf Breite Hose machen kann. Bei vielen Anglern ist das um kein Haar anders. Die gehen schon lange nicht mehr fischen, weil das Spaß macht und weil die Fische eben da sind. Die gehen ganz gezielt auf ganz bestimmte Fische, weil sie so vorzüglich dazu geeignet sind, eben diese Breite Hose darzustellen, nur noch Mittel zum Zwecke der Selbstdartellung sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das war mal. Heute geht er rauf, weil er dann super einen auf Breite Hose machen kann. Bei vielen Anglern ist das um kein Haar anders. Die gehen schon lange nicht mehr fischen, weil das Spaß macht und weil die Fische eben da sind. Die gehen ganz gezielt auf ganz bestimmte Fische, weil sie so vorzüglich dazu geeignet sind, eben diese Breite Hose darzustellen, nur noch Mittel zum Zwecke der Selbstdartellung sind.


Und??

Lass die doch, wenn denen das so Spaß macht oder die das so brauchen.....

Wie gesagt:
who cares???....

Sind doch wahrlich genug Braxxn da für die wie für die anderen...

Es gibt halt solche und solche...

Und??


----------



## Andal (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Ja, ich habe das jetzt angesprochen. Aber steht irgendwo, dass mich das stört? Es darf sich jeder nach seiner Facon zum Horst machen, frei und ungezwungen. Du, ich, wirklich jeder! 

Ich finde es sogar richtig toll, wenn die Masse hinter ein paar wenigen Modefischen nachrennt. So hab ich mehr Ruhe mit dem "unattraktiven Rest"!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



gründler schrieb:


> Weil sie das meiste gewicht an der Waage bringen.
> 
> 
> #h#h#h



Mich wundert, dass dieser Grund so spät kommt, niemand dem beipflichtet und niemand weiter darauf eingeht, denn genau so schauts bei uns in der Gegend aus.

Wettfischen auf Friedfische hat(te) bei uns in der Gegend einen hohen Stellenwert. Also fischte man beim Wettfischen auf Rotaugen und wechselte schließlich auf Brassen, wenn sich diese am Platz einstellten. Mehr Kilos kann man nicht machen.

Als "Training" für´s Wettfischen entwickelten sich die meisten Stipper hier so eben in Rotaugen/Brassenhunter und nicht beispielsweise in Schleienjäger. Schleien gibt es hier zwar auch, sind aber nicht wettkampftauglich.


----------



## kati48268 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde es sogar richtig toll, wenn die Masse hinter ein paar wenigen Modefischen nachrennt. So hab ich mehr Ruhe mit dem "unattraktiven Rest"!


Wenn am Wasser jemand, meist ältere Herren, über all die Karpfenangler abmotzen, ist genau das mein Pro-Argument; _"stell dir vor, die würden mit dem Zeiteinsatz, der Materialschlacht, dem Engagement auf Hecht, Rotauge & Co. angeln, dann würden wir Normalangler aber alt aussehen"_.
Und schon sieht man die Modefischangelei in einem ganz anderen Licht.

Auch schön sind aber die Gesichter der fragenden Kollegen auf das übliche, _"worauf geht's denn?"_, wenn man antwortet, _"Brassen"_.
Der Blick drückt meist irgendetwas zwischen _"oh Gott, du arme Wurst"_ und _"iih, ein perverser Schafschänder"_ aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Wettfischen auf Friedfische hat(te) bei uns in der Gegend einen hohen Stellenwert.


Du sollst in Deutschland doch nicht das pöse W-Wort benutzen....

Das heisst gefälligst Hege/Gemeinschafts/Traditions/Königsangeln etc...

Aber recht haste ansonsten - da biste mit Brassen vorne dabei, wenn sie beißen..


----------



## WK1956 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Jose schrieb:


> gibts das schon im AB, Brassenrezepte?
> wenn nicht, dann mal raus mit denen, interessiert sicher.


 

keine Ahnung obs da schon was gibt, hab nicht gesucht.

Aber das schmeckt hervorragend:

*Brachsensalat*

Grundrezept:

ca. 2 kg Brachsenfilets,
1 l Wasser,
1 l Essig (Zitronen- oder Weinessig),
400 g Zucker
Salz.

Die Filets, nur Rückenfilets ohne Bauchlappen, sauber herausschneiden. Wer will kann die Haut entfernen, sonst den Fisch vorher schuppen.
Aus Wasser, Essig und Zucker und Salz einen Sud herstellen und die Filets darin 1-2 Tage einlegen.
Zur Salzmenge habe ich bewusst keine Angaben gemacht, dass hängt vom eigenen Geschmack ab, lieber erst mit weniger Salz (ca. 1 getrichener Esslöffel) anfangen, nachsalzen kann man immer noch.

*1. Brachsensalat mit Mayonaisse*
ca. 2 kg vorbereitete Brachsenfilets
1000 g Senfgurken,
2 Äpfel,
2 Zwiebeln,
1 TL Fischgewürz,
1 Zitrone,
1 Prise Salz
1000 g Salatmayonnaise

Die Brachsenfilet und die Senfgurken in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden, Äpfel und Zwiebel schälen und würfeln. Mit dem Fischgewürz (oder Gewürzen nach eigenem Geschmack), Salz und der Zirone abschmecken und mit der Mayonaisse vermischen.

*Variation in rot*

Die 1000 gr Senfgurken durch 500 gr rote Beete ersetzen und die Äpfel durch 500 gr Gewürz- oder Essiggurken ersetzen.

*2. Brachsensalat in Öl*

ca. 2 kg vorbereitete Brachsenfilets
4 Zwiebeln,
250 g eingelegte Tomatenpaprika,
6 EL Salatöl,
1 Prise Pfeffer,
1 Prise Salz,
1 TL Fischgewürz,
2 Gewürzgurken.

Die Brachsenfilet in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden, Zwiebeln schälen und in Ringe oder halbe Ringe schneiden. Gewürzgurken und Tomatenpaprika würfeln. Alle Zutaten miteinander vermischen und abschmecken und zum Schluss das Öl zugeben.

Guten Appetit


----------



## phirania (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...z4DIBQ&usg=AFQjCNE_uCBtJ0IIT4I45SjlKq31ldE5dA


----------



## phirania (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...yoGoCw&usg=AFQjCNFrWy-uFr4qJ8VLYKnMARBBwIUrgw


----------



## phirania (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbvd4aZt7B4John Wilson's Top 10 Greatest catches - No. 1



Und bei dem video bekommt man echt feuchte Träume....


----------



## WK1956 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



phirania schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=e%20brassen%20rezepte&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CDsQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kuechengoetter.de%2Frezepte%2Fverschiedenes%2FBrassen-aus-dem-Ofen-8761.html&ei=EHAYUv2JLYfKhAfKyoGoCw&usg=AFQjCNFrWy-uFr4qJ8VLYKnMARBBwIUrgw


 
naja, das war wohl nix!


----------



## gründler (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass dieser Grund so spät kommt, niemand dem beipflichtet und niemand weiter darauf eingeht, denn genau so schauts bei uns in der Gegend aus.
> 
> Wettfischen auf Friedfische hat(te) bei uns in der Gegend einen hohen Stellenwert. Also fischte man beim Wettfischen auf Rotaugen und wechselte schließlich auf Brassen, wenn sich diese am Platz einstellten. Mehr Kilos kann man nicht machen.
> 
> Als "Training" für´s Wettfischen entwickelten sich die meisten Stipper hier so eben in Rotaugen/Brassenhunter und nicht beispielsweise in Schleienjäger. Schleien gibt es hier zwar auch, sind aber nicht wettkampftauglich.


 

Weil in diesem Land kaum noch einer Eier hat es auszusprechen.

Aber Sonntags im TV Springreiten angucken und beifall klatschen.

Es lohnt sich auch nicht mehr hier oder anderswo drüber zu diskutieren.
Ich seh zu das der Setzi schön voll wird und ich Platz 1 abgreife,und damit ne Rute Geld...Preise gewinne.

Fertig! Was der rest macht oder denkt geht mir am BGA Behälter vorbei.

|wavey:


----------



## Andal (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit, wie man wirklich jeden Fisch- und Grätenphobiker mit Weißfischen umkrempeln und/oder aufs Glatteis führen kann, ist wenn man die Weißfische zu einer Farce, sprich einem Brät, verarbeitet, welches dann unglaublich viele Möglichkeiten bietet.

Die Fische filetieren und abhäuten. Anschließend in Würfel schneiden und etwas anfrieren. Es ist ganz wichtig, dass das Fleisch während des ganzen Prozesses wirklich kalt bleibt. Andrenfalls könnte das Eiweiß gerinnen und das wars dann.

Jetzt würzt man die Würfel so, wie man es haben möchte, dreht alles durch den Wolf und gibt es sofort in eine Moulinette und macht daraus eine glatte Farce. Wer einen Cutter hat, der ist natürlich fein raus, damit gehts in einem Aufwasch.

Aus dieser Masse kann man jetzt Fischleberkäs, Bratwürste, Füllungen, Klösschen, G'schwollene, und sogar Weißwürste machen. Bei Grillwürsten ist es ratsam, ein klein wenig grünen Speck mitzucuttern, dann bleiben sie saftiger.

Wer mag kann das Brät auch mit Geflügelfleisch strecken, oder abwandeln. Für jemand der kochen kann, ist das alles kein Problem und der Kreativität sind Tür und Tor geöffnet.


----------



## kati48268 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> ... G'schwollene,...


|kopfkrat
Ähem...
#c


----------



## RebelRocker (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Esse zwischendurch von einem russischen Arbeitskollegen Fischfrikadellen, die aus Brassen und Rotaugen bestehen. Schmecken wirklich lecker.


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass dieser Grund so spät kommt, niemand dem beipflichtet und niemand weiter darauf eingeht, denn genau so schauts bei uns in der Gegend aus.
> Wettfischen auf Friedfische hat(te) bei uns in der Gegend einen hohen Stellenwert. Also fischte man beim Wettfischen auf Rotaugen und wechselte schließlich auf Brassen, wenn sich diese am Platz einstellten. Mehr Kilos kann man nicht machen.
> Als "Training" für´s Wettfischen entwickelten sich die meisten Stipper hier so eben in Rotaugen/Brassenhunter und nicht beispielsweise in Schleienjäger. Schleien gibt es hier zwar auch, sind aber nicht wettkampftauglich.



Stimmt jenau !!! :m

Aber Wettkampf-bzw. Wettfischen is ja jetze verpönt und geächtet. 
Is jenauso wie Körperbehaarung. Einst haben sich haarlose Piepels Brusttoupets auf die Hühnerbrust jeklebt um "männlich" zu wirken, heute wird jewachst und jerissen oder rasiert watt die Klinge hält. So ändern sich die Zeiten.|rolleyes



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Also fischte man beim Wettfischen auf  Rotaugen und wechselte schließlich auf Brassen, wenn sich diese am Platz  einstellten.



Dummerweise haben das aber nicht viele jewusst. Die ersten 15-20 Minuten Plötzen und Güstern gefangen und dann das Handtuch geschmissen weil plötzlich die Staubsauger da waren, den Futterplatz abjeräumt haben und dabei nicht auf abtreibende Köder gegangen sind.|supergri 
Richtige Klodeckel wurden hier bei Wettkämpfen kaum gefangen. Die waren viel zu gerissen. Privat sah dit schon anders aus wenn man wusste welches Futter und welche Leckerbissen gerade bevorzugt wurde. Kartoffel oder Schaschlyk (fettes Bündel aus ca.10 Maden und 2-3 Mistwürmern) sowie Mais-Made Cocktails waren oft der Bringer. Ein alter Fuchs hat mal die Bleie mit gequollenen Rosinen bzw. Sultaninen angefüttert und war damit auf der Strecke Chef im Ring.
Seit dem Abzug der Russen sind hier die Blei-Bestände explodiert. Die hatten jeden Blei mitjenommen, eingesalzen und zu Wobla verarbeitet.
Heute fängt man Bleie bei denen man sich, wegen "Messerrücken", Handschuhe zum abhaken anziehen muß.
Große Bleie von Könnern geräuchert oder zu Bouletten jemacht, haben damals wahre Fressorgien ausgelöst und wer meint die Kuttendeckel sind grätig, der sollte mal Rapfen (Mehlkleister mit Stecknadeln) probieren.
Aber Rapfen, für die sich damals kein Aas interessierte, sind ja jetze zum begehrten "Sportfisch" avanciert.
Wie schon jesagt, so ändern sich die Zeiten.#h


----------



## Andal (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> Ähem...
> #c



Dachte ich mir schon! 

Die nennt man auch Wollwürste. Das sind Brühwürste aus einem feinen Kalbsbrät ohne Haut. Sie werden nach dem Brühen noch in der Pfanne gebräunt und mit etwas Bratensoße serviert. Ein absolut süddeutsches Wurstgericht.

Die Wurst selber ist am ehesten mit der hautlosen Berliner Currywurst, natürlich ohne die Currysoße, zu vergleichen.

Der Name kommt daher, weil sie beim Metzger abgekühlt verkauft werden und sie zu Hause in der Pfanne etwas aufschwellen. Sie sind dann geschwollen, oder eben G'schwollene, oder Woiwirscht. O.k.!?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> naja, das war wohl nix!


  eben, hier geht es um Meerbrassen wie Dorade usw.#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

warum gezielt auf Brassen? Weil sie schmecken


----------



## Black-Death (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

ich ziehe brassen höchstens als beifang an land. die landen aber auch wieder im wasser.

bin wirklich nicht empfindlich. aber dieser penetrante gestank geht bei mir garnicht. das mag auch ein grund gewesen sein warum mir die frikadellen nicht geschmeckt haben. iwie hatte ich immer noch diesen geruch in der nase.

aber wenn andere angler gezielt auf brassen gehen, habe ich damit absolut kein problem. warum auch?


----------



## BERND2000 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

>>(Mehlkleister mit Stecknadeln)<< 

Ich denke, ich werde Sie wohl nicht probieren.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Bei uns sind die Viecher so reichlich vertreten das wir schon fast verpflichtet sind sie zu entnehmen. 40 Kilogarmm in drei stunden sind bei einem Hegefischen für einen geschikten Angler kein wirkliches Problem. Und weil es tierisch Laune mach so einen vernünftigen Brassen, so ab 1,5 Kilogramm, mir einer sechs oder sieben Meter Stippe , an einer 0,14er und einem 0,12 Vorfach an Bord zu holen. Wenn der dann losrent oder unter dein Boot zieht dann ist es schon einigermaßen Spannend od dein Zeug hält. Ausserdem Schmecken die Viecher einfach sehr gut , geräuchert ein Gedicht.:m


----------



## Fin (24. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Weil mein erster Fisch ne schwedische Brasse an der Bambusrute war |supergri Der Fisch hat also nen gewissen Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Die Frage, warum man gezielt auf Brachsen angelt, stellt nur jemand, der sie nur als lästigen Beifang kennt!

Sicher nerven sie, wenn man sie widerstanslos mit dem Karpfengeschirr einkurbelt, oder sie beim Aalangeln die teuren Tauwürmer vernichten.
Mich auch!

Aber gezielt darauf zu Angeln ist eine ganz andere Sache!

Sie sind einerseits dankbare Anfängerfische, andererseits stellt der Fang von Kapitalen eine echte Herausforderung dar.

Wer auf Brachsen angelt, wird nur selten Schneider bleiben.

Es geht aber nicht darum, einen Fisch zu fangen, sondern konstant.
Erst müssen sie angelockt werden.
Wenn sie da sind muß man sie halten.
Und wenn sie gemerkt haben, daß etwas faul ist, dann muß man sich was einfallen lassen...

Die Kapitalenjagd ist dann ein Fall für sich:
;+ |gr: :c#q |kopfkrat |thinkerg::vik: :l

Am passenden Gerät können sie auch sehr passable Drills liefern!
Manchmal lassen sie sich einfach einkurbeln, aber genauso oft sind echte Kämpferherzen am Haken.
Nicht nur einmal, war ich mir erst sicher, einen Karpfen gehakt zu haben...
Selbst Sprünge hab ich schon öfter erlebt.
Und Fische, die im der Barbenregion Krafttraining machen...:k

Brachsenangeln macht richtig Spaß!
Sie beißen nicht wie die (kleinen) Rotaugen und kämpfen nicht wie kapitale Karpfen.
Aber sie bieten eine aufregende und kurzweilige Angelei!
Und an der Bissfrequenz erkennt man den Könner...

Wer die Brachse nur als störendes Fischunkraut sieht, dem entgeht sehr viel...
Schade, auch weil kein Fisch weniger Fangneid auslöst als sie!

Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist, das man, wenn man sich outet, gezielt auf Brachsen zu Angeln, regelmäßig Blicke erntet, als ob man, wegen Unzurechnungsfähigkeit, kurz vor der Einlieferung steht...|rolleyes

Aber, damit kann ich Leben!|supergri

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Lui Nairolf (25. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Die Kapitalenjagd ist dann ein Fall für sich:
> ;+ |gr: :c#q |kopfkrat |thinkerg::vik: :l



Besser kann mans nicht beschreiben


----------



## Andal (25. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Wer die Brachse nur als störendes Fischunkraut sieht, dem entgeht sehr viel...
> Schade, auch weil kein Fisch weniger Fangneid auslöst als sie!
> 
> Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist, das man, wenn man sich outet, gezielt auf Brachsen zu Angeln, regelmäßig Blicke erntet, als ob man, wegen Unzurechnungsfähigkeit, kurz vor der Einlieferung steht...|rolleyes



Das gilt aber auch nur für den Kontinent und nicht für die britischen Inseln. Wenn du das ;+ |gr: :c#q |kopfkrat |thinkerg::vik: :l hinter dir hast und einen schönen Brachsen nach dem anderen ziehst, dann weckt das dort sehr wohl die Aufmerksamkeit und hebt dein Ansehen. Da bist du mit einem Setzkescher voller Klodeckel ruckzuck in der Angling Times verewigt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. August 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist, das man, wenn man sich outet, gezielt auf Brachsen zu Angeln, regelmäßig Blicke erntet, als ob man, wegen Unzurechnungsfähigkeit, kurz vor der Einlieferung steht...|rolleyes


 
Man muss hier meiner Meinung nach einfach wieder unterscheiden, warum jemand ans Wasser geht.
Ich als bekennender Kochtopfangler gehe sogar tagelang am Fluss vorfüttern, um dann in einer guten Session 5-6 kapitale Klodeckel zum Einlegen oder Braten (siehe Andals Beschreibung) zu fangen.

Und ich bin so was von zufrieden, dass ich faktisch der einzige Angler in unserem (großen) Verein bin, der hinter diesen Kollegen her ist (interessanterweise wollen selbst meine osteuropäischen Angelfreunde die nicht haben #c). Ich muss mir keine Gedanken um Überfischung machen und kann bei entsprechender Vorbereitung fast immer erfolgreich zuschlagen. Allerdings fische ich Brassen fast ausschließlich im Fluss. Die Fleischqualität ist aus meiner Erfahrung einfach besser als bei Großbrassen aus Stillgewässern (und die Jagd um einiges anspruchsvoller).

Brassen unter 45cm wandern übrigens wieder zurück ins Wasser. Da ist für meine Art der Verarbeitung zu wenig dran.


----------



## Brachsenfan (5. September 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Nun muss ich meinem Boardnamen doch auch mal die Ehre erweisen und mich auch mal zu Wort melden.

1. 
Der Brachsen ist in sehr vielen Gewässern in Deutschland der größte einheimische Friedfisch!(Karpfen und Graser stammen aus Asien!)

2. 
Er ist als Speißefisch eine Delikatesse und ab einer gewissen Größe findet bei diesem Fisch auch jeder die Gräten.

3.
Am richtigen Gerät kämpft ein großer Brachsen meiner Erfahrung nach besser als jeder(etwas größere)Karpfen.(Kleine Karpfen sind allerdings oft wilder.)

4.
Gerade die Angelei auf die Großen erfordert in der Regel sehr viel Geduld und Durchhaltevermögen, da ihr Bestand in der Regel nicht sehr groß ist und sie(wie ich finde) dann auch schlauer sind als Karpfen.

Das sind nur 4 Gründe, aber wenn du noch mehr willst, dann frag ruhig, ich bin mir sicher, dass du hier auch noch andere gute Argumente für die Angelei auf Brassen findest!

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## Allround-Angler (5. September 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Am besten wäre es, ein Brassenangler lädt den Thread-Eröffner mal zum Brassenangeln ein, dann weiß er es:m.


----------



## Browning88 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

@Nachtschwärmer:
Super Beitrag, besser gehts nicht!

Ich persönlich fische auch sehr gerne auf Brasse, insbesondere mit Pose. Das ist wenigstens noch angeln im ursprünglichen Sinn, wenn man sieht wie die Pose langsam auftaucht, sich hinlegt und beim Anhieb wild davon zieht und später mit einem Klodecken hinter sich wieder im Drill auftaucht. Nicht so dieses morderne "ich will den größten, dicksten Karpfen fangen und alles andere ist minderwertiger Beifang und gehört ausgerottet", Elektronische Bissanzeiger die mit ihrem piepen selbst einen toten aufwecken und vorfüttern mit allen möglichen chemisch aufgemotzten Erzeugnissen die das Herz eines jeden Bombenbauers höher schlagen lassen...

Mir ist eine wunderschön golden gefärbte Brasse beim spontanen Ansitz allemal lieber als mit Boilies vollgepumpte "Mastschweine", die man nach 2 Wochen vorfüttern praktisch von seiner Futterstelle nurnoch einkurbeln muss...

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Norman B. (5. September 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Hallo Christoph,

Warum immer so abwertend auf anderes was man selbst nicht macht?
Die Leute nehmen euch keine Fische weg (Wenn ihr das denkt dann habt ihr ein sehr geringes Selbstwertgefühl bzw. wenig Vertrauen in die eigene Vorgehensweise). Du scheinst diese Art des modernen (Boilie-) angelns nur vom Hörensagen zu kennen.

Nicht falsch verstehen aber ich weiß wovon ich spreche... ich fische mit vielen Techniken auf alle größer werdenden Friedfische. Gern benutze ich dabei elektronische Bißanzeiger, oftmals aber auch die Feederrute oder die Posenrute. Auch als Köder kommt bei mir so alles in Frage was am Wasser läuft. Etwas zu verurteilen nur weil ich es nicht selber (aus welchem Grund auch immer) nicht machen möchte, würde ich prinzipiell nicht tun.

Ich hab es schon öfter hier gesagt: Leute - werdet lockerer und lasst euch und andere angeln wie sie es mögen (sofern es der Gesetzeslage entspricht).

Und ja: Mit der Feederrute oder auch leichten Specimenruten fische ich sehr gern auf große Brassen. Die großen zu erwischen ist bei Brassen wie bei den meisten Fischarten etwas schwieriger, aber dafür auch interessanter.


----------



## jigga1986 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Weil nix anderes auf die Feederrute beißt |rolleyes


----------



## Pacman1710 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*



Browning88 schrieb:


> @Nachtschwärmer:
> Super Beitrag, besser gehts nicht!
> 
> Ich persönlich fische auch sehr gerne auf Brasse, insbesondere mit Pose. Das ist wenigstens noch angeln im ursprünglichen Sinn, wenn man sieht wie die Pose langsam auftaucht, sich hinlegt und beim Anhieb wild davon zieht und später mit einem Klodecken hinter sich wieder im Drill auftaucht. Nicht so dieses morderne "ich will den größten, dicksten Karpfen fangen und alles andere ist minderwertiger Beifang und gehört ausgerottet", Elektronische Bissanzeiger die mit ihrem piepen selbst einen toten aufwecken und vorfüttern mit allen möglichen chemisch aufgemotzten Erzeugnissen die das Herz eines jeden Bombenbauers höher schlagen lassen...
> ...


 
Da schert aber wieder mal jemand gewaltig über einen Kamm.#d#d

Brassen sind nun mal für Karpfenangler Beifang, so wie der Karpfen für dich Beifang ist! 
Ich selbst fische ausschließlich auf Karpfen, behandle aber jede Brasse genau so mit Respekt, wie jeden anderen Fisch, denn er könnte ja der Zielfisch eines anderen Anglers sein.
Und das ist genau das Schlüsselwort "RESPEKT"!!! Darüber solltest du mal nachdenken....#h 


Gruß Pac


----------



## Schmokk (5. September 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Ich geh zwar auch nicht gezielt auf Brassen, aber als Beifang isses der Beste Fisch für Frikadellen!


----------



## vermesser (5. September 2013)

*AW: Warum gezielt auf Brassenangeln?*

Warum auf Brassen bzw. warum früher gezielt auf Brassen (ich bin aus Zeitgründen mittlerweile zu 95% Spinnangler)? Ganz einfach. Die haben mir das Angeln beigebracht  !
Als ich anfing zu angeln, hab ich vor allem an einem kleinen Teich Plötzen und Barsche gestippt...keine große Herausforderung. Als ich dann groß genug war, um mit dem Fahrrad mobiler zu sein, ging es an einen nahegelegen Fluss. Und da ich "nur" auf Friedfische angeln durfte, waren die dort beheimateten großen Brassen der Traumfisch, dem ich unzählige Stunden, die ersten Recherchen in meiner noch spärlichen Literatur, die ersten längeren Anfütterversuche usw. widmete. Und nach einiger Zeit lieferten diese großartigen, bronzebraunen Fischen mir die ersten richtigen Drills..und wehe, ich hatte nicht ordentlich geknotet oder die Rollenbremse der primitiven ersten Rollen nicht richtig eingestellt.
Ich glaube, nie habe ich soviel übers richtige Verhalten am Wasser, über richtiges Drillen, Keschern usw. gelernt. 
Mit zunehmender Routine wurden auch die Methoden ausgefeilter...The Method haben wir quasi allein "entwickelt" und große Brassen gefangen wie blöd...wunderschöne Fische bis über 70 cm.
Mit 14 kam dann der richtige Fischereischein und Räuber und Mädchen lösten den Brassen als Favoriten ab...! Aber auch später, als ich viel auf Aal geangelt habe, haben wir oft genug in der Morgen- und Abenddämmerung zwei-drei Stunden auf die dicken Brassen gefischt und waren immmer wieder erfreut, wenn kapitale Exemplare in den Kescher glitten.
Kurz und gut...ich mag die Brassen. Leider fehlt mir mittlerweile Zeit und das richtige Großbrassengewässer. Aber schön wars...


----------

